# Gefrierbox für´s Auto?



## Dorschi (6. Mai 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Hab da eine Frage: Gibt es eigentlich eine Gefrierbox für´s Auto? So Format a la Kühlbox? Die normalen Kühlboxen schaffen ja max 4-5 °C. Mit denen würde man ja seine Frostfiletts sogar auftauen. Machen also wenig Sinn. Wenn jemand Erfahrungen hat, oder ein Gerät empfehlen kann, währe gut.

Beste Grüße


----------



## The_Duke (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gefrierbox für´s Auto?*

Gibt es...allerdings kosten die echt Geld! 

Schau mal hier oder auch dort 
Alternativ böte sich auch ein Spannungswandler von 12V DC auf 230V AC/300W an. Kostet HIER grade mal 40 Euro.
Damit könntest du ne kleine handelsübliche Gefrierbox (gibts schon für knapp nen Hunderter) betreiben.


----------



## Lustiglutz (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gefrierbox für´s Auto?*

Hallo Dorschi,

ich nutze seit Jahren Styroporkisten zum Transport meiner "kalten Ware".
Die Kisten gibt es in der Metro oder Selgross, kosten nicht die Welt. Ich empfehle Dir die schwarzen (allerdings sind die teuerer als grün oder weiß) dafür am besten verdichtet. Dein Gefriergut kommt aus dem Frost, in die Kisten rein, den Deckel mit Tape verschließen und fertig ist der Lack. 

 #6   Eine andere Variante ist eine Kühlbox von "Coleman", siehe Globetrotter. Ich habe mir diese Woche so einen Kasten geholt. Inhalt ca. 100 Liter, 99,95 Euro. Soll die Temperatur 36 Stunden halten.  #6 

Gruß Lutz #a


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gefrierbox für´s Auto?*

Gibts auch abgesehen von diesen Expeditionsteilen, aber sehr selten.
Absorber:
Von Electrolux gabs mal eine FC 140, die hab ich, lässt sich auch mit Gas betreiben. Aber Höllengross (50x50x60cm), sauschwer (20kg+), wahne Teuer gewesen (meine 1250DM), jeder handelsübliche 12v Stecker schmilzt...

Kompressor:
Waeco und Engel bauen u.a. derartige Boxen, aber auch kein Sonderangebot, und eine brauchbare Stromversorgung sollte auch gewährleistet sein.

Eine Handelsübliche 220V Box Mittels spannungswandler zu betreiben ist dagegen unsinn, das ist ohne Spezielle Lichtmaschine und Verkabelung von vornherein nahezu unmöglich, ausserdem sind normale nur aufrecht stehend zu betreiben, nicht geneigt, und nehmen Teils auch den Betrieb in geschütteltem Zustand übel. Steht extra in den Anleitungen, dass sie nach dem Transport 1-4h Ruhen sollten vorm wiederanschliessen!!!

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## peter II (10. Mai 2005)

*AW: Gefrierbox für´s Auto?*

also ich bin gerade mit einer aldi Kühlbox und gefrorenem Fisch aus Schweden zurück gekommen und da ist in 10 Stunden Fahrt ( davon ca 1 StundeAusgeschaltet) nicht ansatzweise was angetaut.
Ansonsten ist die Kühlbox aber eher nicht so doll ( zu klein, unhandlich, riecht bei Betrieb) #h


----------

